# Janae Rose💔🥀 / John Bates / jbates38 / King John Bates



## Jann_Hörn (Feb 28, 2021)

Janae Rose is a MtF transsexual who has repeatedly attempted to start a feud with Blaire White and holds other grandiose delusions about his self importance.

Rose's dead name is John Bates. Bates prides himself on his troubled life and misdeeds. He claims he was expelled from elementary school 5 times. He also claims to have been further expelled 3 times from high school. Bates was even sent to a mental hospital as a teenager to avoid another expulsion. Rose clings to his LGBT identity and is very vitriolic in his liberal positions, even going so far as to threaten to hurt those who do not agree with him should they step foot in Chicago. For this threat, he would gain the brief attention of Blaire White.










To justify his abhorrent behavior, Rose says he has a concoction of mental illnesses such as ADHD and PTSD. Also, he will deflect his horrible actions prior to transitioning as being because he was a women on the inside and did not know how to express this feeling properly. Some such misdeeds include biting his teacher and tackling a girl in kindergarten. As an adult, Rose was homeless after getting kicked out of his apartment by his roommates and will mention similar eviction fears as a way to e-beg, despite living with his boyfriend currently.

Who is Janae Rose




Your browser is not able to display this video.



Rose's internet presence began as a SoundCloud rapper under his real name, John Bates. He likes to portray himself as being a normal guy prior to trooning out.

Pre transition picture






But, 2018/2019 were rough years for Rose
How it started:




How it ended:




Bates graduated from high school and enrolled in college. He would however drop out of college in order to pursue his music career and do drugs. Soon thereafter, his girlfriend would break up with him and he would be kicked out of his apartment. He begged his parents to let him back into their house, and they did on the condition that he would sort his life out. He would repay the Christian parents for their kindness by trooning out at the behest of a therapist. In early 2019, he began transitioning into being a female, yet maintained his Sound Cloud and YouTube channel. He would then be kicked out of his parents house for his drug abuse, and new LGBT identity. He has a boyfriend who he lives with now.

His timeline video:




Your browser is not able to display this video.



Original



Spoiler: Education Troubles



As an aside here are his videos discussing his expulsion and alternative education




















Following his transition and desperate for attention for his e-celeb career, Janae would start to interact with Blaire White.


Blaire White Saga
Basically Janae decided to threaten Blair White as she believe he was a poor representative of the Trans community




Your browser is not able to display this video.




To which, Blaire responded



Blair would make a video response at this part of the timeline, but I have been unable to find this video.

Janae claims that Blaire further misgendered him over Snapchat dms




Your browser is not able to display this video.




This would spur the aspiring rapper into releasing a diss track




Your browser is not able to display this video.



Rose's original channel would then be taken down for reasons unknown, but he choose to blame Blair White and his fans for the ban.



Spoiler: He would make a few more videos on Blair



























Even today, he would plug his videos on Blaire in his KF thread






Following his brief time in the Spotlight, Janae has continued to post frequently to his YouTube channel.




His videos routinely fail to break 200 views, yet the tranny persists in uploading. He continues to mention Blaire White, despite the gay internet drama between the two approaching being two years old. Rose is still desperately in pursuit of e-fame as he believes he can become wealthy from YouTube and Sound Cloud. His attention from Blaire White still remains as one of the high points in his life as finally more than a few people had paid attention to him.

Social Media:
Ko-Fi: https://ko-fi.com/janaerose
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UClUkof5CrRh8oAfPmA7QYHg/featured // https://archive.md/Jb6Ca
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/janae_rose1/?hl=en
Sound Cloud: https://soundcloud.com/janaerose
Pre-Troon Sound Cloud: https://soundcloud.com/john-bates-38
KF account (banned):  https://kiwifarms.net/members/janae-rose.82191/
2nd KF account (banned): https://kiwifarms.net/members/moneyxmaker.82241/
Reddit: https://www.reddit.com/user/JanaeRose1/ // https://archive.md/7PBRj
Worldstar hiphop: https://worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhf5x1QCIhDD2gp832
Suspended Twitter: https://twitter.com/Janae_Rose1
Active twitter: https://twitter.com/F12Bw // https://archive.md/8s7fc
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/JanaeRose615/
Pre-Transition Facebook:  https://www.facebook.com/KingJohnBates/?ref=page_internal // https://archive.md/PF7dD


Tip him: https://streamlabs.com/janaerose/tip

Janae Rose is a Transgender Hip Hop Recording artist hailing from Chicago, IL. Janae is currently signed to a distribution label Dream Holdings LLC. GOOGLE ME.  IM HERE TO CHANGE THE WORLD  . FOR BOOKING AND SERIOUS BUSINESS INQUIRIES EMIAL ME @ JanaeRoseOfficial@gmail.com





Credit @j666 for the info regarding his facebook
Credit @Revo for the archive of all of his content
Part 1 (Sep 2019 - Jan 2020) : https://mega.nz/file/hlA10SpQ#x15vuQ2dBbPWcYQhB-QeOBGD5uAZyCJiie8a5_w9sKg
Part 2 (Feb 2020 - Apr 2020) : https://mega.nz/file/AlADCAJL#_fTu02vUDB6vtYkHXDRkORo3ozCTVduzGUyQDr2WtJM
Part 3 (Apr 2020 - Jun 2020) : https://mega.nz/file/0sJzkSAS#cu9DKpz9sg5yeXkCvUvaPPqs5Nq4U7mkfRR51nWdkZ8
Part 4 (Jun 2020 - Aug 2020) : https://mega.nz/file/VgYRiKxb#_yB6VGk7O0R4kKz7ErBzhN-WYmlNfx6r-stuXt-5rpk
Part 5 (Aug 2020 - Jan 2021) : https://mega.nz/file/Z8J3GQIR#f6mEBvKgiZY5zqQefKKVGhOs2manVoFyEAyuy44qAyc
Part 6 (Jan 2021 - now) : https://mega.nz/file/F0JXRaRJ#tLHiNL531lV6VdZ3P4AqsVNdG2E7DebZTZkLIweQ1FQ


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Feb 28, 2021)

It was hilarious see them show up and immediately spergout, they just had to let everybody know they were the biggest troon around ASAP


----------



## The Last Stand (Feb 28, 2021)

Jann_Hörn said:


> Janae Rose is a Transgender Hip Hop Recording artist hailing from Chicago, IL. Janae is currently signed to a distribution label Dream Holdings LLC. GOOGLE ME. IM HERE TO CHANGE THE WORLD  . FOR BOOKING AND SERIOUS BUSINESS INQUIRIES EMIAL ME @ JanaeRoseOfficial@gmail.com


God, he's ugly. I'm surprised he survived Chi-Raq.


----------



## Slowpoke Sonic (Mar 1, 2021)

his "music"






could not comprehend anything other than how he starts his verses with "i been fuckin" but he's an up and coming mumble rapper so why should it need an analysis


----------



## Liber Pater (Mar 1, 2021)

What's his boyfriend's name? Nigga's so desperate to fuck a White girl, he settles for a fat White dude in a dress.


----------



## Revo (Mar 1, 2021)

Since this annoying troon got finally a decent thread here, I decided to share it also here archive version of yt videos made by Rose himself:

Part 1  (Sep 2019 - Jan 2020) : https://mega.nz/file/hlA10SpQ#x15vuQ2dBbPWcYQhB-QeOBGD5uAZyCJiie8a5_w9sKg
Part 2 (Feb 2020 - Apr 2020) :  https://mega.nz/file/AlADCAJL#_fTu02vUDB6vtYkHXDRkORo3ozCTVduzGUyQDr2WtJM
Part 3 (Apr 2020 - Jun 2020) : https://mega.nz/file/0sJzkSAS#cu9DKpz9sg5yeXkCvUvaPPqs5Nq4U7mkfRR51nWdkZ8
Part 4 (Jun 2020 - Aug 2020) : https://mega.nz/file/VgYRiKxb#_yB6VGk7O0R4kKz7ErBzhN-WYmlNfx6r-stuXt-5rpk
Part 5 (Aug 2020 - Jan 2021) : https://mega.nz/file/Z8J3GQIR#f6mEBvKgiZY5zqQefKKVGhOs2manVoFyEAyuy44qAyc
Part 6 (Jan 2021 - now) : https://mega.nz/file/F0JXRaRJ#tLHiNL531lV6VdZ3P4AqsVNdG2E7DebZTZkLIweQ1FQ


----------



## Uncle Warren (Mar 1, 2021)

So that was the whole thing going on last night with that weird faggot.


----------



## Daisymae (Mar 1, 2021)

kinda hot. I would drive to Chicago to hit it.


----------



## Comandante Marcos (Mar 1, 2021)

Isn't like half the Rat King living in Chicago? WTF is the attraction to Chicago wrt troons? Denver I can understand due to the "doctors" specializing in dick chops and the poz/woke views in places like Fort Collins, but fucking Chicago? The city with 1 million feral niggers who kill any white guy who foolishly ventures into Little Afrika south of the Loop?


----------



## Jann_Hörn (Mar 1, 2021)

Slowpoke Sonic said:


> his "music"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His music claims he is making mad stacks and will pull up on you with a berretta, but then in his YouTube videos he says he can't afford his HRT drugs



Comandante Marcos said:


> Isn't like half the Rat King living in Chicago? WTF is the attraction to Chicago wrt troons? Denver I can understand due to the "doctors" specializing in dick chops and the poz/woke views in places like Fort Collins, but fucking Chicago? The city with 1 million feral niggers who kill any white guy who foolishly ventures into Little Afrika south of the Loop?


I believe he is really from Woodstock Illinois, but I am not familiar with the area


----------



## Margo Martindale (Mar 1, 2021)

The confirms my suspicion, the name "Bates" is cursed


----------



## Blue_Snow (Mar 1, 2021)

A troon vs a troon, lol what a fight


----------



## Jann_Hörn (Mar 1, 2021)

OP updated to include reddit
https://www.reddit.com/user/JanaeRose1/ // https://archive.md/7PBRj





And Worldstarhiphop:








						ODDville - Hellraiser Feat. Janae Rose [Dream Holdings Records Submitted]
					

Dream Holdings LLC ON SOCIALS: https://www.dreamholdingsllc.com https://soundcloud.com/oddhill  Connect with ODDville: https://www.instagram.com/jo_angelo12  Connect with Janae Roase: https://www.instagram.com/janae_rose1/?hl=en  Connect with Dream Holdings Records...



					worldstarhiphop.com
				







And Facebook


			https://www.facebook.com/JanaeRose615/


----------



## j666 (Mar 1, 2021)

Jann_Hörn said:


> And Facebook
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/JanaeRose615/


pre-transition facebook: https://www.facebook.com/KingJohnBates/?ref=page_internal (note that his phone number is public lmfao)

some interviews:


			https://www.pressparty.com/pg/newsdesk/dreamrecords/view/188942/?isworld=y
		



			https://thejoecozzoshow.com/guests/janae-rose-trans-rapper/


----------



## Revo (Mar 1, 2021)

j666 said:


> pre-transition facebook: https://www.facebook.com/KingJohnBates/?ref=page_internal (note that his phone number is public lmfao)
> 
> some interviews:
> 
> ...


pre-transition facebook: Archive
pressparty interview: Archive
thejoecozzoshow interview: Archive


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Mar 1, 2021)

Slowpoke Sonic said:


> his "music"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s the most retarded fucking shit I’ve ever heard. KRS-1 needs to teach this cock in a frock some skills


----------



## Cynically Insane (Mar 1, 2021)

I believe that any attention paid to this sperg is a bad idea.  They came to the farms for the purpose of getting their own thread in search of fame and asspats.  In my opinion the best course for everyone is to ghost Janae Rose.  Also too much retard, not enough laughs.


----------



## Jann_Hörn (Mar 1, 2021)

Cynically Insane said:


> I believe that any attention paid to this sperg is a bad idea.  They came to the farms for the purpose of getting their own thread in search of fame and asspats.  In my opinion the best course for everyone is to ghost Janae Rose.  Also too much retard, not enough laughs.


While I agree, we shouldn't make threads on every attention whore that comes on the farms. I think there is more to this troon than just having a shitty YouTube channel who parrots the latest liberal talking points with the gimmick of being trans. It takes a special kind of autist to admit they regularly assaulted other children in high school and being proud of that, as well as continuing to make videos on Blaire White 2 years after they had the briefest of interactions.


----------



## Seth MacFartman (Mar 1, 2021)

Slowpoke Sonic said:


> his "music"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All this Troon talks about is fucking. Why's the rapping mumbling and incoherent?


----------



## Slowpoke Sonic (Mar 1, 2021)

Captain Hank Murph said:


> Why's the rapping mumbling and incoherent?


it's what kids are into these days


----------



## Reverend (Mar 1, 2021)

Went from rapping for jesus to being a cumbucket for tyrone in 2 years flat without even going to prison for it.

One more reason to atom bomb Chicago off the map and start over.


----------



## Neko GF (Mar 1, 2021)

The promised KF video: 

Original:




Archive (480p): 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Jann_Hörn (Mar 1, 2021)

Neko GF said:


> The promised KF video:
> 
> Original:
> 
> ...


Was in the middle of dl-ing, rip

His "infiltration" of the site, what a normal fag.





Otherwise normal accusations against the forums, trans people driven to suicide, "conservatives are a virus", etc.


----------



## Cynically Insane (Mar 1, 2021)

WTF is it with troons and the 'th' sound?  So few of them use it in speech.  This guy won't even write it. 

I contend that there is some sort of correlation between troonery and speech impediments.


----------



## Don Juan El Tardo (Mar 2, 2021)

Neko GF said:


> The promised KF video:
> 
> Original:
> 
> ...


"Infiltrated Kiwi Farms"  That would imply you made an effort to hide who you were and went in a restricted area.

I bet as soon as his delusional ass comes back here and sees there is a detailed thread about him on here, there will be a chimpout.


----------



## Seth MacFartman (Mar 2, 2021)

Don Juan El Tardo said:


> "Infiltrated Kiwi Farms"  That would imply you made an effort to hide who you were and went in a restricted area.
> 
> I bet as soon as his delusional ass comes back here and sees there is a detailed thread about him on here, there will be a chimpout.


Another sock when?


----------



## Jann_Hörn (Mar 2, 2021)

Captain Hank Murph said:


> Another sock when?





Claims to already have socks, x to doubt

Also he (or youtube) deleted one comment chain calling him an ugly troon or something, did not get a chance to ss that.


----------



## MoneyXmaker (Mar 2, 2021)

Jann_Hörn said:


> View attachment 1963095
> Claims to already have socks, x to doubt
> 
> Also he deleted one comment chain calling him an ugly troon or something, did not get a chance to ss that.


Either that or YouTube does often delete a bunch of comments.


----------



## Scolopendra Dramatica (Mar 2, 2021)

Ahhh a thread for young master Bates, how wonderful to see yung blud move up in the world, showing us all that you needn't be hard or cool or even based in reality to be a rapper!

Also isn't it funny how much energy trannies put into hating other trannies. If only they could use that enthusiasm elsewhere in their lives.


----------



## MoneyXmaker (Mar 2, 2021)

Looks like our Favorite Troony Toon rapper released a song today.


			https://youtu.be/aAtq80CJtfs
		


Also I found the video where Blaire White reacts to Janae, along with other classic Troons like ITS MA’AM 








						Reacting To Trans People Who HATE Me!
					

Reacting to videos of trans people who HATE me :X● MY NEW PODCAST!!: https://www.patreon.com/blairewhite● TikTok: @imblairewhite● NEW! Merch: https://teespri...




					youtu.be


----------



## Revo (Mar 3, 2021)

Neko GF said:


> The promised KF video:
> 
> Original:
> 
> ...





0 1 said:


> And here I thought "vapid commentary over mediocre gameplay" went the way of the dodo.
> 
> 0:25 - _So close_ to understanding the appeal of the forum, and yet so far.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jann_Hörn (Mar 3, 2021)

On his response video, he is talking to himself in this comment chain




If we take a look at this youtube channel, it has just one video


			https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOM4Tvv-am1jAXbf9IrdcvQ/featured


----------



## MoneyXmaker (Mar 4, 2021)

Found a Bunch Of snippets, they claim to have a ton of unreleased music.


----------



## Maamtis (Mar 4, 2021)

Neko GF said:


> The promised KF video:
> 
> Original:
> 
> ...



She thinks Kiwi Farms is obsessed with trannies? She should go to patriots.win, formerly thedonald.win. Here I get cause a lot of cows are troons and a lot of troons are cows but on there they bring up trannies all the time for like no reason.

Listening to this video reminded me of listened to a child talk. You know how they just ramble on and on for what seems like forever? Yeah, that.


----------



## MeganDodgedABullet (Mar 4, 2021)

The kid got potential foshure. Can't get enough looney troons, with that 41% attrition rate and all....


----------



## MoneyXmaker (Mar 5, 2021)

He dropped a new Ep tonight. Feels like a waste of talent tbh probably would have gone somewhere if he didn’t Troon out so hard.


			https://youtu.be/gPiD7lJFrXI


----------



## Revo (Mar 5, 2021)

EveyDwyer said:


> She thinks Kiwi Farms is obsessed with trannies? She should go to patriots.win, formerly thedonald.win. Here I get cause a lot of cows are troons and a lot of troons are cows but on there they bring up trannies all the time for like no reason.
> 
> Listening to this video reminded me of listened to a child talk. You know how they just ramble on and on for what seems like forever? Yeah, that.


> She


----------



## Jann_Hörn (Mar 5, 2021)

MoneyXmaker said:


> He dropped a new Ep tonight. Feels like a waste of talent tbh probably would have gone somewhere if he didn’t Troon out so hard.
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/gPiD7lJFrXI


I’d disagree with that assessment. Any worth in that EP would have come from making the beats, which I doubt he did seeing as all his songs before this are produced by others. Additionally his style of rapping pre and post transition is just like the thousands of other SoundCloud rappers, loud, obnoxious, and lacking any finesse to make me want to hear it again.

Making it as a rapper is a fool’s game, unless you have real extreme talent or become a plant based on an image. Almost all those who rap now are products of the industry, real ones always die young.


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Mar 5, 2021)

MoneyXmaker said:


> He dropped a new Ep tonight. Feels like a waste of talent tbh probably would have gone somewhere if he didn’t Troon out so hard.
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/gPiD7lJFrXI


oh he’s going somewhere. 
headfirst into the fuckit bucket at warp speed


----------



## MoneyXmaker (Mar 5, 2021)

Jann_Hörn said:


> I’d disagree with that assessment. Any worth in that EP would have come from making the beats, which I doubt he did seeing as all his songs before this are produced by others. Additionally his style of rapping pre and post transition is just like the thousands of other SoundCloud rappers, loud, obnoxious, and lacking any finesse to make me want to hear it again.
> 
> Making it as a rapper is a fool’s game, unless you have real extreme talent or become a plant based on an image. Almost all those who rap now are products of the industry, real ones always die young.


It’s actually pretty good if you listen to a lot of midwestern rap, Chicago rap, drill etc.


----------



## Jann_Hörn (Mar 8, 2021)

Trend riding continues, Super Straight is super transphobic









Your browser is not able to display this video.




EP was a flop, only managing 61 views


----------



## MoneyXmaker (Mar 9, 2021)

I find it funny af y’all said ion Infiltrated the site cuz I revealed  that I was on the site. I been posting wit this account for a min now and I’ve been getting clout too lol. Got 50 likes on a post. It’s so easy to fake being all cuz you all use the same cult ass language fuckin weirdos.


----------



## Gone Ham (Mar 9, 2021)

The Chi-raq Ebonics really are hitting hard on John.

Meta: Agreed AI, agreed


----------



## Pauly Snore (Mar 9, 2021)

MoneyXmaker said:


> I find it funny af y’all said ion Infiltrated the site cuz I revealed  that I was on the site. I been posting wit this account for a min now and I’ve been getting clout too lol. Got 50 likes on a post. It’s so easy to fake being all cuz you all use the same cult ass language fuckin weirdos.



Based on your profile you got a majority of likes on posts in which you doxxed yourself. I feel like this requires repeating myself, you got likes because you voluntarily provided kiwifarms with information about yourself which they then used to create a thread about you. If you are just wanting to chill around on the internet as you claim then why are you creating drama for yourself and then acting like it's some big deal when we give you some fake internet points? Why do you feel the need to be yet another youtube drama channel? Just chill the fuck out and unplug from the system every once in a while, you'll rot your brain if you continue down this path of constantly monitoring what some autists and spergs are saying online just so you can create manufactured drama content for youtube.


----------



## Jann_Hörn (Mar 9, 2021)

Thanks for finally revealing yourself I was getting impatient in posting your new twitter.

Real twitter: https://twitter.com/F12Bw // https://archive.md/8s7fc

Delusional and I think the last tweet is Ebonics for Vaush blocking him




Twitter profile banner (in b4 ban)






Spoiler: 50 likes, very impressive






MoneyXmaker said:


> I find it funny af y’all said ion Infiltrated the site cuz I revealed  that I was on the site. I been posting wit this account for a min now and I’ve been getting clout too lol. Got 50 likes on a post. It’s so easy to fake being all cuz you all use the same cult ass language fuckin weirdos.






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Neko GF (Mar 10, 2021)

A not so surprising fact about our good friend: 

Original:




Archive (1080p):




Your browser is not able to display this video.




A little reminder:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ted Kaczynski (Mar 12, 2021)

who's here from the stream lol
this guy is fucking retarded, glad he was banned but also a little sad we won't get more funnies on here from him
also he apparently is socking. fucking retard.


----------



## MoeChotto (Mar 12, 2021)

Hempsoap said:


> who's here from the stream lol
> this guy is fucking retarded, glad he was banned but also a little sad we won't get more funnies on here from him


Don't worry, he'll be back to infertrate again soon enough. Let's just not get caught off guard by his charisma again.


----------



## Had (Mar 12, 2021)

God I hate zoomers


----------



## Jann_Hörn (Mar 12, 2021)

Another Blaire White #exposed video





It has been 2 years since his 1 second interaction with Blaire, for which he blames his YouTube channel being taken down despite having no evidence. Posting images like this surely has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Snuckening (Mar 13, 2021)

Hempsoap said:


> who's here from the stream lol
> this guy is fucking retarded, glad he was banned but also a little sad we won't get more funnies on here from him
> also he apparently is socking. fucking retard.
> View attachment 1991369


Yeah, I say we unban him, if only for the entertainment value. Ban him from individual threads, if he's really shitting them up. But cow-in-thread threads are a magical gift, which shouldn't be rejected lightly.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Mar 13, 2021)

Hempsoap said:


> who's here from the stream lol
> this guy is fucking retarded, glad he was banned but also a little sad we won't get more funnies on here from him
> also he apparently is socking. fucking retard.
> View attachment 1991369


Ya know, I’ve seen time and time again that these people always try to “Infiltrate” the farms. But none of them have succeeded at all.


----------



## Had (Mar 13, 2021)

Looks like one of you fuckers are baiting them into showing how dumb they are



I've tried to send this link to an IQ test that I know is free and works but YouTube won't let me send it and keeps taking down the comment


----------



## Spoonge (Mar 13, 2021)

Its going to try and come back. You know it. I know it. My fucking sock knows it.
Parking in this thread for attempt two at solid snaking into the Farms.


----------



## Lord Xenu (Mar 13, 2021)

Had said:


> Looks like one of you fuckers are baiting them into showing how dumb they are
> View attachment 1994142
> I've tried to send this link to an IQ test that I know is free and works but YouTube won't let me send it and keeps taking down the comment


I've seen this test mentioned as one of the more accurate available online https://test.mensa.no/


----------



## teeth fairy (Mar 14, 2021)

hey john we'll let you hang out with all the cool posters if you make a kiwifarms diss track


----------



## Jann_Hörn (Mar 14, 2021)

Apparently Janae is having a mental breakdown today so no IQ vid or video on his thread w/Tyrone Gregory yet, beginning to think that video will never be made


----------



## Wilhelm Bittrich (Mar 14, 2021)

OK, what's so special about that retarded wigger? Seems like it is the run of the mill tranny, mentally unhinged white trash.


----------



## Jann_Hörn (Mar 14, 2021)

Wilhelm Bittrich said:


> OK, what's so special about that retarded wigger? Seems like it is the run of the mill tranny, mentally unhinged white trash.


Trooned out because failed rapper, Vaush leech wannabe, Blaire White obsession, and clout chasing on kiwi farms (“I’m one of the good trannies”)


----------



## Wilhelm Bittrich (Mar 14, 2021)

Jann_Hörn said:


> Trooned out because failed rapper, Vaush leech wannabe, Blaire White obsession, and clout chasing on kiwi farms (“I’m one of the good trannies”)


So basically a troon who thinks he's the next Eminem? OK, from that point of view there's potential.


----------



## JamusActimus (Mar 16, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Jann_Hörn (Mar 16, 2021)

JamalActimel said:


> View attachment 2002812


 This but for my ears


----------



## Dyn (Mar 16, 2021)

MoneyXmaker said:


> He dropped a new Ep tonight. Feels like a waste of talent tbh probably would have gone somewhere if he didn’t Troon out so hard.
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/gPiD7lJFrXI





MoneyXmaker said:


> It’s actually pretty good if you listen to a lot of midwestern rap, Chicago rap, drill etc.


Was this account her socking?


----------



## Jann_Hörn (Mar 16, 2021)

Dyn said:


> Was this account her socking?


Yes


----------



## Dyn (Mar 16, 2021)

Jann_Hörn said:


> Yes


How embarrassing.


----------



## Troony Tunes (Mar 29, 2021)

This should be Good.



			https://youtu.be/TlQt-b3vpZI
		




			https://youtu.be/wSCltMVqBeI


----------



## Jann_Hörn (Mar 29, 2021)

Dyn said:


> How embarrassing.


What is more embarrassing is advertising your videos on Kiwi Farms


----------



## Troony Tunes (Mar 29, 2021)

Jann_Hörn said:


> What is more embarrassing is advertising your videos on Kiwi Farms
> View attachment 2039104


yea bro im crazy lmao, if you let me stay i wont spam tho 

yall dont even got my main social media in dis bitch snapchat lmao its jbates191 i get the most reach and engament on there lmao


----------



## Revo (Mar 29, 2021)

Troony Tunes said:


> This should be Good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Before yt or lolcow himself decide to delete them:


Spoiler: Archive: MTF Transition Timeline 2 YEARS ON HRT (This is My Story) #TransgenderDayOfVisability







Your browser is not able to display this video.








Spoiler: Archive: REACTING TO THE KIWI FARMS THREAD MADE ON ME FT MY BOYFRIEND (The Users are Lolcows)







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## KingFriko (Apr 1, 2021)

On the bright side, posting here has been a significant boost in her career, because now at least some people HAVE listened to it, so there's that


----------



## ranine (Apr 1, 2021)

Troony Tunes said:


> yea bro im crazy lmao, if you let me stay i wont spam tho
> 
> yall dont even got my main social media in dis bitch snapchat lmao its jbates191 i get the most reach and engament on there lmao


Cut it with the fake ebonics, wigger


----------



## The Final Troondown (Apr 8, 2021)

Revo said:


> Before yt or lolcow himself decide to delete them:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Archive: MTF Transition Timeline 2 YEARS ON HRT (This is My Story) #TransgenderDayOfVisability
> ...



I love how in all these reaction videos dude’s playing games instead of just showing his face
What’s the matter batesy? Can’t use 27 filters on a video to hide your blatant male features?


----------



## JY's Tampon (Apr 8, 2021)

I think he's still lurking in the Tranny Sideshow thread.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Sep 4, 2022)

It might be worth to unbury that thread even it might not fit that thread but Janae Rose vlogged about Keffals. Sorry if someone else already mentioned that video elsewhere on KF.


----------



## Nykysnottrans (Nov 9, 2022)

Super-Chevy454 said:


> It might be worth to unbury that thread even it might not fit that thread but Janae Rose vlogged about Keffals. Sorry if someone else already mentioned that video elsewhere on KF.


Here's the new one: 

Keffals ADMITS To INTENTIONALLY Baiting Kiwi Farms Into Harassing & Stalking Her


----------

